# Bolt Sound/Picture Issues When Fast-Forwarding



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Guys -

I really wish TiVo would stop with these updates that screw everything up. Here's what's going on.

In my TiVO settings I choose Dolby Digital Audio + I have every Video resolution selected (so the TV can determine the true source).

When I watch shows everything works fine. If I go between channels that are 720p and 1080i the picture pauses out for a second because my Sony TV uses the correct video resolution and everything works fine. 

About 2 weeks ago something happened. When I'm watching a show and hit fast-forward or rewind the picture blacks out for a little until I hit play. The fast-forward and rewind function are working properly but it's giving mixed signals to the TV. 

For example - 

1) When watching TV it says "1080i | 16:9 | Dolby Digital"
2) When hitting fast-forward or rewind it switches to "1080i | 16:9"

Every time I rewind/fast-forward my picture blacks out for a few seconds (because somehow the setting is changing and removing Dolby Digital) then blacks out again when I hit play and Dolby Digital returns.

If I go to PCM this doesn't happen but I don't want to use PCM, I want to use Dolby Digital the way I have for the last couple months. After I restart everything it works properly, but then messes up a day or two later. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, we've been discussing this issue on this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538850&highlight=

I was contacted by TiVo with some questions about my setup. I thought they were close to a fix, but no progress in the past couple weeks. I almost get giddy when watching a show and I don't have the issue. But it's present almost all the time. There are ways to temporarily fix it (see the other post), but they don't stick.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

jkrell said:


> Yeah, we've been discussing this issue on this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538850&highlight=
> 
> I was contacted by TiVo with some questions about my setup. I thought they were close to a fix, but no progress in the past couple weeks. I almost get giddy when watching a show and I don't have the issue. But it's present almost all the time. There are ways to temporarily fix it (see the other post), but they don't stick.


Do they test this stuff before they roll it out? Seems like this was a step backward b


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm not seeing this on my Sony 850C UHD TV. Although my Bolt goes through a Sony Speaker Bar before going to the TV.


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tivo told me today they are working on a patch and it should be released real soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johndoedoes said:


> Do they test this stuff before they roll it out? Seems like this was a step backward b


Until you get the patch, try setting the video to 1080i only.


----------

